# Nate's Masterbuilt 30" 2 door propane Mod's



## kegtoe (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi all. I'm sorta of a noob to smoking, All the mods on here inspired me to take a stab at trying it myself. I'm a homebrewer and put much of my equipment together, or reworked/rebuilt items to fit my needs. I like to tinker a bit and love the DIY aspect of hobbies.

Feel free to provide feedback, criticize or point out other options. I'll try to document my progress as I go. Also, hit me up if there are other brewers on here and what equipment, you have and what processes you use.

Anyway, here we go:


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm starting with a 30" Masterbuilt 2-door Propane model. I picked it up on Kohls. With the 40% off coupon, it was the best price I've seen in a long time, so I pulled the trigger.













IMG_20151104_112701615_HDR.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 4, 2015


















IMG_20151104_112722138.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 4, 2015


















IMG_20151104_200203452.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 4, 2015


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 4, 2015)

The first mod was some 2" casters with a single threaded stem. About $2 each from Menards. Used a metal drilling bit to make a 3/8" hole about the center of each leg. Then attached to the smoker. I don't want to carry this thing around.













IMG_20151104_113034348.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 4, 2015


















IMG_20151104_113115776.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 4, 2015


----------



## gditys (Nov 5, 2015)

great price and I like the caster idea


----------



## lte241 (Nov 5, 2015)

Keg...I modded my masterbuilt buy putting it on its own cart.... See my profile pic...planning a beach umbrella attachment for those hotter days when the sun makes smoker too hot.. Also to keep rain and snow off the out side so it doesn't drop temp


----------



## cmayna (Nov 6, 2015)

Made a cart out of a furniture dolly.  Get rid of the stock chip pan and replace it with a cast iron skillet.   I also improved the support system for the skillet as seen here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/234143/honey-dont-bother-me-ill-be-in-the-shop-welding


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice work on the carts, guys.

I've seen lot of people use the cast iron pan replacement. I wanted to try something a little different. I bought some ceramic briquettes. The fit snuggly in those stupid slots on the stock pan. What I like is the briquettes allow for some space for the ashes to settle between. If this doesn't give good results i'll try the 8" cast iron pan next.













IMG_20151104_120636169.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 6, 2015


















IMG_20151104_121051573.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 6, 2015


















IMG_20151104_121140329.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 6, 2015


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 9, 2015)

My gasket mod. It didn't see there was much material on the doors to create a good seal, so I chose to put on the smoker itself.













IMG_20151109_193638892.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 9, 2015


















IMG_20151109_193646753.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 15, 2015)

The needle valve install.

I had an extra couple of needle valves in my home brew parts. bought a couple of fittings from Menards and I am all set.













IMG_20151110_194419057.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 15, 2015


















IMG_20151110_195328616.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 15, 2015


















IMG_20151110_195811649.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## lte241 (Nov 16, 2015)

nice! I am going to have to run to Home Depot and grab the fittings for hte needle valve.... Also.. Keg... If you have a Harbor Freight near you.. or you can order it on line http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-cast-iron-frying-pans-44707.html... and use the 20% coupon.. you can pick up 3 cast iron skillets ( 6" , 7.5" and 10") for about $16 or so.... no sense in using a good seasoned skillet for smoking...or spending more than you need to achieve the goal.. I use the 10" one in the smoker and it fits just right...I kept the stock pan in and sit the skillet on top of it.. makes it a little snug.. but I am going to be "borrowing" what  @cmayna did in his thread  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...er-me-ill-be-in-the-shop-welding#post_1482975 before he runs out and gets it patented... his idea looks much cleaner ... and cooler too!


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback LTE. I saw cmaya's post before I started to do my mods. So far I like the ceramic briquettes in the standard pan. With the needle valve, I was able to maintain as low as 200 on Sunday for about 1/2 hour while I smoked a whole pork loin. My local Menards has a square cas iron pan for about $10. Should fit nicely in there as it has no handles. I may try this if I see issues with the ceramic briquettes.


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 17, 2015)

Whats with the water pan Mods on these unit? I don't see much size change in the webber aluminum pans I see some using. Is it just for cleanup??


----------



## smokersouth (Nov 18, 2015)

kegtoe said:


> Thanks for the feedback LTE. I saw cmaya's post before I started to do my mods. So far I like the ceramic briquettes in the standard pan. With the needle valve, I was able to maintain as low as 200 on Sunday for about 1/2 hour while I smoked a whole pork loin. My local Menards has a square cas iron pan for about $10. Should fit nicely in there as it has no handles. I may try this if I see issues with the ceramic briquettes.


Hey kegtoe,

Can you elaborate a bit on the ceramic briquettes? Are you saying you actually got wood smoking at around 200 degrees? That would be great! I see some of those babies in my future.

What kind of wood did you use?

Thanks


----------



## kegtoe (Dec 2, 2015)

smokersouth said:


> Hey kegtoe,
> 
> Can you elaborate a bit on the ceramic briquettes? Are you saying you actually got wood smoking at around 200 degrees? That would be great! I see some of those babies in my future.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't see this earlier​. I have been learning lately with my smoker. I turn on high for about 5 minutes. This kind of primes the grill with some heat, I think It gets the briquettes nice and toasty, and gets the wood smoldering. As far as wood, it's all a matter of preference. I find hickory is a little too smokey for chicken and some pork cuts so I tend to us Apple. When I like a little more smoke I use some hickory and a lump or two of natural charcoal. For more smoke flavor I som mesquite will probably work nicely.

I use chunks as I think chips would get used up to fast. Unless you had a separate little smoke box or tube. I like the chunks, because you can see what the wood is doing. I just throw two or three big chunks on top of the briquettes. I try to have the chunks soaked in water for about 4 hours before I get to smoking.


----------



## kegtoe (Dec 2, 2015)

Seasoning the grill -













IMG_20151107_182743046.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Dec 2, 2015


















IMG_20151107_190300420.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Dec 2, 2015






The next 2 pictures so how far the door thermometer is off. I love my ThermoWorks dual probe meter,













IMG_20151107_192853934.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Dec 2, 2015


















IMG_20151107_192858781.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Dec 2, 2015


















IMG_20151107_193117220.jpg



__ kegtoe
__ Dec 2, 2015


----------



## craig sexton (Dec 20, 2015)

Kegtoe,

Can you elaborate on the two items?

1) what did you use and where did you get the door seals?

2) is the needle valve system simply to help regulate the gas to a more precise and lower level in order to achieve lower temps? 

Today is my first smoke session. So, I'm about as new as a newbie can be. I too have a Master built propane smoker. But, in the XL single door setup. In smoking my first summer sausages, I'm finding it hard to get below 150F for a low and slow startup. So, maybe the needle valve setup would be a good add on for.

BTW, I did do a mod to my chip pan. I saw where everyone said the wood chips would catch fire due to the slots. So, I simply took my dead blow hammer and flattened out the ribs back down over the slots. Worked great and mine is doing fine so far.

Craig


----------



## kegtoe (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## craig sexton (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks Kegtoe. I need to look into the nomex myself. I also verified the door thermometer prior to use. Mine is fairly close at low temps. Not sure for higher temps though. I do plan on getting another digital one and modifying it for permanent use for chamber temp.

Merry Christmas!

Craig


----------



## newgmole (Dec 25, 2015)

I am a newbie also. Very interesting mods to X I am a newbie also. Very interesting mods to XL. 
Just got mine today for Christmas. Checking in to see how the best way to see his  just got mine today for Christmas. Checking in to see how the best way to season it is.


----------



## myagentcam (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm super newbie. Just,got my smoker for Christmas. I have the 2 door propane model. I seasoned it today and am looking forward to smoking something this weekend. I have already ordered seals and volcano rock for the pan. What do you recommend for the thermometer to tell me the temp of the chamber and meats? I'm looking for a wireless accurate one. Any suggestions?


----------



## lte241 (Jan 11, 2016)

My new mod....













IMG_1423.JPG



__ lte241
__ Jan 11, 2016






Bought a lawn cart from Harbor Freight with one of their AWESOME 25% off coupons... all the other stuff is in the description if you check my pictures the shelf is great, adds a little height to the smoker which i like.

Myagentcam .. I use the Maverick ET-733 .. I have 2 of them picked them from amazon


the gloves are a nice "freebie". I also got a set of bear claws with the other thermometer they too are a nice freebie. You cant go wrong with a good thermometer. NEVER>> NEVER>>> NEVER trust the decorative thermometer on the door... in fact.. now that I say that.. I may very well just pull mine off and replace it with a nut and bolt.... mine is WAY off.. anywhere from like 20 - 50 degrees i have noticed.

Either way... welcome to the show.. there is a TON of great advice here and the people are very nice and willing to help. I personally have found that each time I smoke.. I learn something new either from trial and error.. or from this very group. if you have not done so.. stop by the roll call thread and introduce yourself....


----------



## idsmokethat (May 28, 2016)

How did this work out for you?  I just bought one for myself!


----------



## mattj (May 19, 2017)

kegtoe said:


> The needle valve install.
> 
> I had an extra couple of needle valves in my home brew parts. bought a couple of fittings from Menards and I am all set.
> 
> ...


----------



## kegtoe (May 21, 2017)

Mattj,

Glad i cold help. Looks like a flared coupling, that's a guess. I think these are all 1/4" parts. Typically I just take a part in to Menards and use it to make sure I buy the right sizes for any other fittings I need. Don't use tape on flared fitting, just the NPT threads.

I have to caution you. Propane is obviously very flammable. BE CAEFULL. If you aren't familiar with plumbing techniques get some help from a buddy who is. You could always have them over for some great smoked food, and ask that he check your setup out in return.


----------

